
Oracle Stops All Software Development For Intel Itanium Microprocessor - Uncle_Sam
http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/press/346696
======
rbanffy
Sounds expected. Red Hat dropped Itanium support and Oracle's Unbreakable is,
more or less, Red Hat without the hat.

Luckily, we still can run Debian.

------
th0ma5
Makes sense, the AMD 64 stuff has won out, so why continue down this path of
something that fewer and fewer people have?

